# Came close......



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

sorry i wasnt hooting but i was shooting.lol


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

At least you can fix yours!


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

well i actually DONT like robinhooding..i think its as bad as missing...Its fun though to know u put it in the exact spot your other shot was.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Fun but costly. Im afraid to group know. i cant afford to lose another arrow.


----------



## Blood (Dec 29, 2009)

I got another dang robinhood tonight trying to fine tune sighting in...MOTHERSONOFASHEET


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

I dont know why people complain so much about robinhood's, Really it should make you that much more confident in your shooting....Looks like you had a close call there, hopefully it didn't damage the arrow at all.


----------



## vmthtr in green (Oct 18, 2003)

I had one go into the bulldog nock collar and half way down the arrow before breaking out, lost and arrow and no Robin Hood.ukey:


----------



## BLFD1 (Nov 20, 2009)

DOH!


----------



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

I robinhooded 7 arrows in 2 weeks and the excitement wears off when your new dz arrows are now down to 5. I shoot an 18in1 target and it has only one bulls eye. That is the only thing i do not like about it. I an going to have to shoot that thing no less than 40 yards from now on.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

BLFD1 said:


> DOH!


how do you like that target?


----------



## Hoytkiller (Aug 18, 2009)

completepassthu said:


> I robinhooded 7 arrows in 2 weeks and the excitement wears off when your new dz arrows are now down to 5. I shoot an 18in1 target and it has only one bulls eye. That is the only thing i do not like about it. I an going to have to shoot that thing no less than 40 yards from now on.


How does it only have one bulls eye? I have one and it has 18. You can add spots to it too, I put a 1" sticker on it because the one's that come on it are to big (aim small miss small). You can group arrows put unless your a robot your not going to robin hood every one.


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

haha right on bro i did this one at 70 yards today


----------



## Jimmy Speedboat (Jan 14, 2010)

BLFD1 said:


> DOH!




so you robinhooded your arrow that didnt even hit in the black? that doesnt look right. haha


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I have only gotten close enough to peel some of the arrow and bust nocks and tear fletchings off, one problem though that we had not realized is that my draw is 1" too long so I'm actually a 25" since i shot better with my previous bow since it fit me rite so that really stinks to find that out but it is the source of some of my problems. I want to get at least one robinhood and i will be happy with that.


----------



## bfoot (Dec 30, 2009)

I was watching the Discovery Channel the other evening and some 'ol Alabama boy with a recurve did it on demand but it took him two shots. I guess it is harder than hitting an aspirin thrown up in the air or putting an arrow through a woman's ring - he made that look plum easy.

Being a old ******* bama boy I was quite proud of this guy - said he learned it from a preacher. Fancy that.

Bob

PS - I couldn't do it with a hammer and the other arrow in a vice.


----------



## BLFD1 (Nov 20, 2009)

corpralbarn said:


> how do you like that target?


I like it. I used a little lube until it loosened up a bit. But now it feels great.


----------



## Big Hunter1 (Mar 5, 2010)

BLFD1 said:


> DOH!


i done this same thing two weeks ago and it cost me 29.87 two get the two new arrows


----------



## NEbowhntr (Mar 24, 2009)

Big Hunter1 said:


> i done this same thing two weeks ago and it cost me 29.87 two get the two new arrows


29.87? for two arrows? are they gold plated or something?


----------



## fishycatfish (Dec 10, 2005)

My favorite robinhood pics are the one with 50 arrows stuck in the target, shootin at one spot


----------



## Big Hunter1 (Mar 5, 2010)

NEbowhntr said:


> 29.87? for two arrows? are they gold plated or something?


no the are gold tip extreme hunter i love em i pay 67.95 + tak for a half dozen


----------



## kody10 (Apr 24, 2009)

NEbowhntr said:


> 29.87? for two arrows? are they gold plated or something?


my target arrows are close to $20.00 each.


----------



## Big Hunter1 (Mar 5, 2010)

kody10 said:


> my target arrows are close to $20.00 each.


what kind of arrows you shooting if you dont mind me asking


----------



## Leopard1 (Mar 2, 2010)

BLFD1 said:


> DOH!


you miss real consistantly:darkbeer: lol


----------

